# Food Dilemma



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's the scoop, my puppy is now 3 months old. I weaned him off the diet that he had at the breeders (Purina ProPlan) and he's been on Fromm LBP for quite a few weeks. I used some Petco probiotics per the vets recommendation to help ease him into his new diet.

Unfortunately, Kojaks stools are still soft. Much softer than what I would deem acceptable. Sometimes they are so soft that they are difficult to pick up off the ground. I would say that I'm about 60% done with the bag of Fromm and have to think about whether going as is or change something up. The thing is though that he absolutely loves his food. Absolutely destroys every last kibble on his plate. Just for clarification, he hasn't had diarrhea, just pretty loose stools.

I was thinking that since he likes the food, trying to keep him on Fromm but shifting him over to either the Prairie Gold LBP or one of the all life stages 4 star diets. What do you all think? Any advice is very much appreciated. Here's a pic of the little guy (actually big 3 month old ).


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Try adding a couple tablespoons of plain canned pumpkin and make sure your not over feeding as that can cause pudding poop, good luck


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Apoolutz said:


> Try adding a couple tablespoons of plain canned pumpkin and make sure your not over feeding as that can cause pudding poop, good luck


I've been feeding according to the chart on the bag itself. He's 30 pounds so he's been getting 3.5 cups a day. He doesn't seem overweight seeing that he has a big frame and is actually quite slim for his size. Had him at the vet last week to get him microchipped and they said he looked great. Will try the pumpkin to see how it works. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

We were having soft stool issues with our puppy a while back. Our vet said it is not uncommon for puppies to have loose stool because everything moves through them so quickly. We found that every time we increased the amount of food he was getting, he'd have loose stool. We started him on Sunday Sundae and all issues are gone! PM member Carmspack here or search for Sunday Sundae on the forum if you're interested.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Agree with Gypsy Ghost....Sunday Sunday is FANTASTIC! It is made from all Human Grade "Whole Foods".

To Purchase From the USA: *Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo):animal nature product listing
phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature (he can over-night this for you).

To Purchase From Canada: *Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html

If you are using "Petco Complementary Care Digestive Enzymes and Pro Biotics" ....... the FIRST ingredient is GLUCOSE! Which is SUGAR! 
......Sugar is contradictory to a dogs' healthy gut! Also if your pup is possibly a little "yeasty" this product could be a problem. 

The large breed puppy he is on contains grains. It's possible his gut is sensitive to this. So you may want to try the 4 Star Non Grains (Pork & Peas, Lamb & Lentil, or Game Bird. The other 4-Star's have grain) or the Prairie Gold Large Puppy (non grain). But choose one thing first, either the Sunday Sunday or a new food (weaned very slowly) and give it a few weeks, then re-evaluate.

Moms


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Agree with Gypsy Ghost....Sunday Sunday is FANTASTIC! It is made from all Human Grade "Whole Foods".
> 
> To Purchase From the USA: *Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo):animal nature product listing
> phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature (he can over-night this for you).
> ...


Got it, yeah the probiotics I used were fairly recent and I bought them to try to help with his stool. Needless to say, they were ineffective. Thinking about trying the Fromm 4 Star Surf and Turf, buying the bag now and weaning very slowly. What do you think about this?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

missionAvs said:


> Got it, yeah the probiotics I used were fairly recent and I bought them to try to help with his stool. Needless to say, they were ineffective. Thinking about trying the Fromm 4 Star Surf and Turf, buying the bag now and weaning very slowly. What do you think about this?


Worth a try!
Substitute only about 1/8th cup of new food for 1 of his feedings, with his old food and hold there for a couple of days observing stool. If it looks good, increase to 1/8th cup for 2 feedings and hold at that amount for a few days. If the stool gets loose, go back to previous amount used without reaction. This is called "bowel tolerance". Hold at that amount for several days before increasing again, and then proceed slowly as your dog will tolerate it.

Moms


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Worth a try!
> Substitute only about 1/8th cup of new food for 1 of his feedings, with his old food and hold there for a couple of days observing stool. If it looks good, increase to 1/8th cup for 2 feedings and hold at that amount for a few days. If the stool gets loose, go back to previous amount used without reaction. This is called "bowel tolerance". Hold at that amount for several days before increasing again, and then proceed slowly as your dog will tolerate it.
> 
> Moms


Now, does that apply if his stools keep up how they are now? Meaning, if I try the 1/8th cup for 1 feeding and notice no difference, would it be ok to proceed to 2 feeding or would I need to dial back?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

missionAvs said:


> Now, does that apply if his stools keep up how they are now? Meaning, if I try the 1/8th cup for 1 feeding and notice no difference, would it be ok to proceed to 2 feeding or would I need to dial back?


I would still wait at least 24 hours on the 1/8th cup before I'd increase. He's eating 3 meals per day?

No need to rush it.

Moms


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> I would still wait at least 24 hours on the 1/8th cup before I'd increase. He's eating 3 meals per day?
> 
> No need to rush it.
> 
> Moms


He's eating 2 meals a day. 2 cups in the mornings at around 7:30am and 1.5 cups in the afternoon at 6:30pm.


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Looking at the options a bit more, I'm also liking the 4 star salmon tunalini. Anyone have any experience with this food?


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

missionAvs said:


> Looking at the options a bit more, I'm also liking the 4 star duck and sweet potato. Does anyone know if that is also grain free?


No, the duck contains grains.

4 Star Non Grains include: Beef Frittata, Surf N Turf, Salmon Tunalini, Pork & Peas, Lamb & Lentil, or Game Bird. The other 4-Star's have grains. Once he's regulated on one for a time, you may be able to rotate between the flavors!

View them here: Four-Star Nutritionals for Dogs - Fromm Family Foods Find a store: Find a store that carries Fromm

BTW if you are going "Grain Free" don't forget to check the ingredients in your treats!

Treats:
*Bravo Bonus Bites:* are 100% all meat, and made from all natural, antibiotic-free, grain free meats and organ meat protein sources.
Example:_ "Dry Roasted" Buffalo Liver: _Ingredients Grass-fed buffalo liver.
_"Freeze Dried Treats" - Venison Liver:_ Ingredients Grass-fed venison liver.
*
Bravo Training Treats:* Made from 100% muscle and organ meats and real Vermont Cheddar Cheese. Contain no grains, fillers or unnecessary additives of any kind. Perfectly sized to be held between two fingers for easy hand-to-dog feeding. 
Example: "Turkey Bites" - Ingredients: Turkey thigh meat.
Example: "Trail Mix" - Contains the following - Ingredients: Turkey Bites: turkey meat Buffalo Bites: buffalo heart Hot Dogs: *beef**, water, sea salt, celery juice and/or celery powder, sodium lactate, spices, Onion powder, garlic powder, paprika. **beef* used was never administered antibiotics or growth hormones. Vermont Cheddar Cheese: Pasteurized milk, cheese cultures, salt, enzyme. Usually available at "Pet Supply Plus" chain stores. Find a location: Pet Supplies Plus : Home Page 

*The Honest Kitchen Treats* Locate a store: Where to Buy Honest Kitchen - Honest Kitchen Stores | The Honest Kitchen
*Beams*: a natural dehydrated fish dog treat! They’re made from pure, wild-caught Atlantic Catfish* skins, from the clean ocean waters of Iceland, dried into savory, chewy sticks. They’re guaranteed to satisfy the pickiest of pups and are the perfect treat alternative to dried chicken snacks or bully sticks. Beams, like all our products, contain no Chinese ingredients!
*Nuzzles*: made with duck & cherries.



Moms


----------



## missionAvs (Jan 9, 2015)

Momto2GSDs said:


> No, the duck contains grains.
> 
> 4 Star Non Grains include: Beef Frittata, Surf N Turf, Salmon Tunalini, Pork & Peas, Lamb & Lentil, or Game Bird. The other 4-Star's have grains. Once he's regulated on one for a time, you may be able to rotate between the flavors!
> 
> ...


Too quick for me . I was meaning to type the Salmon Tunalini which after reading a bit into it is grain free. Thanks for the help Momto2GSDs, you've been a great help! I'll probably order a bag of Salmon Tunalini and ease him into it slowly like you suggested.


----------

